# Minigun vs Car!



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

This is impressive! (11.5 Mb)


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm going to shoot my minigun some more as soon as Walmart gets more ammo in stock!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Dude111 said:


> This is impressive! (11.5 Mb)


While the video was cool... I absolutely wanted to slap the snot out of the announcers... really? THOSE are best guys you could find to narrate?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's an absolute waste to have a gun that fires 3,000 rounds per minute. That's 50 rounds per second. So what do the shells cost? A buck each?

Hopefully you can set the gun for a three round burst and fire three rounds every time you pull the trigger. That would make sense in a world where you don't know when you'll get more ammo.

Otherwise, yes, it's a fun toy.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

That isnt the point of a minigun bill. They are demoralizing. Shock and awe and whatnot. Ive seen one running in person... A 7.62 one on a hmmwv. If i had been on the receiving end i would have run away too.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

BillS said:


> It's an absolute waste to have a gun that fires 3,000 rounds per minute. That's 50 rounds per second. So what do the shells cost? A buck each?
> 
> Hopefully you can set the gun for a three round burst and fire three rounds every time you pull the trigger. That would make sense in a world where you don't know when you'll get more ammo.
> 
> Otherwise, yes, it's a fun toy.


Actually, fire rate on the M134 is anywhere from around 3,000 to 6000 rounds a minute depending on how it's set up. Five to ten bullets downrange a second. It isn't a waste. Talk to some of the Vietnam veterans about "Puff" or "Spooky" coming in for CAS, especially at night with tracers. I don't recall how many 134's were on those aircraft, but an area they decided to target was not survivable if you didn't have significant cover. Even that was somewhat moot depending on whether or not they had a 105mm on board as well. I digress.... The M134 is not an individual weapon and is not subject to the same SOP as an individual weapon. Three round burst makes some sense on an individual soldier's rifle. It does not on a belt fed machinegun. The latter is an area fire weapon, and crippling it with a burst mode would entirely defeat the purpose. It would also render it useless for that role.

How do you feel about the Mk19 tossing 325-375 round a minute of 40mm HE love downrange? Maybe the M61 Vulcan tossing up to 6,000 rounds a minute of 20mm DU or HE downrange is a waste too?

This one is in a class of it's own. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GAU-8_Avenger Videos abound of it being used to destroy just about anything it's pointed at, lots from Iraq and Afghanistan. Up to 4,200 rounds a minute of 30mm HE joy. A-10 Warthog gun run videos are easy to find.

The DOD wastes a ton of money, but when it comes to armament, our soldiers, sailors, airmen, and Marines ought to have whatever is needed to demoralize and/or destroy the enemy in as short a time as possible.

By the way, "GE brings good things to life".


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

d_saum said:


> While the video was cool... I absolutely wanted to slap the snot out of the announcers... really? THOSE are best guys you could find to narrate?


I agree. Like somebody from a rasslin program.


----------

